# Mirror Finish Hits The Premier League



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Evenin All,

After a few meetings with his manager I now have on board as a customer a Premier League footy player and his 14 cars. 14 cars to detail and maintain on a yearly contract, I feel that after 3 years I have hit the recession proof market.

I have signed a non disclosure agreement so cannot say who it is, who he plays for etc.

The security guards stripped my car of everything and checked all the stuff, searched me as well. I even had to hand my blackberry into them. Can only take a non camera phone infuture. They were more thouough than security at the Manchester Airport. These guys frightened me, they were massive blokes.

The facilities there are amazing as well as the cars, 14 cars parked under the house all in an air conditioned environment. With a dedicated valeting bay and a full detailing light set up like the one at Meguiars.

He does come on here as a visitor so unless I have permission to show a car there will be no write up's. Sorry guys.

I thought that I'd post this up as there is still business out there if you put the effort in.

How did I get this, I stuck a card on his windscreen at John Lewis car park on Christmas Eve.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumb::thumb: good work mate 
just shows that putting a business card on a car will get u work well i say work 14 cars thats alot of bloody work 

good 4 u mate :thumb:

Russ


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Good work Steve, enjoy all those motors..............:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Well done Steve and all the best with the new contract.
Gordon.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

wEll done that man. Have fun


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fair play mate! 14 cars :doublesho damn... :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Congratulations. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

well done mate :thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Ok look at me.... I've a client whos name I cant 'disclose'..... ladeda....

Reeks of BS to me tbh.

Why are people always so easily spoon fed on this forum?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations Steve.

Still, the player would be jealous of my nifty, new Polo! Picking up 3:30pm tomorrow! 

Once again though, great bit of business.

All the best

Ben


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Only Adebayor would have such a rediculous amount of cars.

Or Rio "you got murked" Ferdinand.

Nice contract to get though, have fun. :thumb:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

tim said:


> Ok look at me.... I've a client whos name I cant 'disclose'..... ladeda....
> 
> Reeks of BS to me tbh.
> 
> Why are people always so easily spoon fed on this forum?


And jealousy is a terrible thing too.

Congratulations on your new contract, just goes to show that those annoying leaflets left on peoples cars do have there uses


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tim said:


> Ok look at me.... I've a client whos name I cant 'disclose'..... ladeda....
> 
> Reeks of BS to me tbh.
> 
> Why are people always so easily spoon fed on this forum?


how about not posting at all if all your going to do is moan?

good for you Steve


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

tim said:


> Ok look at me.... I've a client whos name I cant 'disclose'..... ladeda....
> 
> Reeks of BS to me tbh.
> 
> Why are people always so easily spoon fed on this forum?


Why are people on this forum so negative a lot of the time?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Ben1142 said:


> Congratulations Steve.
> 
> Still, the player would be jealous of my nifty, new Polo! Picking up 3:30pm tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Was luck more than judgement though, a total fluke as my Dad said.

At the end of the day customers like you are still the best to work for.

See you Saturday.

Steve


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Thats brilliant! And hopefully he will recommend you to his team mates =D. Nice one mate:thumb:


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

No one remembers Wonderdetail then?

Oh yeh I suppose that was my _jealously_ aswell that made him a liar..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tim said:


> No one remembers Wonderdetail then?
> 
> Oh yeh I suppose that was my _jealously_ aswell that made him a liar..


finished?


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> finished?


All the footballers in portugal must only own one car. lol


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I knew one day that all the trapsing around industrial estates, shopping malls would pay off. Card dropping has worked for me. No more Costco car park though, Sainsburys and John Lewis for me.

I can't even remember what car it was me and the Mrs did over a hundred that afternoon.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

sim L said:


> Why are people on this forum so negative a lot of the time?


It's not negativity, It's a reality check.

Have a look at the date we all joined up in this thread alone and maybe understand than some of us have 'been around the block' on the forums a few more times to have seen it all before.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done mate :thumb:

Tim, Why are you being so nasty.

It seems obvious to me that he is very happy with this new job, as i would be and he looks to be working hard out there dropping cards/leaflets off and it has paid off so why the negative attitude towards him FFS.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

And WTF has join dates got to do with it mate?

Just because i joined up in March 09 doesn't mean i was born in march 09 does it.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

tim said:


> It's not negativity, It's a reality check.
> 
> Have a look at the date we all joined up in this thread alone and maybe understand than some of us have 'been around the block' a few more times to have seen it all before.


Does that make you a know it all then 
do you know the ins and outs of wonderdetails life


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tim said:


> It's not negativity, It's a reality check.
> 
> Have a look at the date we all joined up in this thread alone and maybe understand than some of us have 'been around the block' on the forums a few more times to have seen it all before.


<300 in nearly four years isn't much of a contribution is it..


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh please boys behave, I just had a stroke of luck, if you see the discounts I had to give you may all wince, just a regular customer for 12 months on a maint plan.

As said even in recession if you put the leg work in there are rewards.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Oh please boys behave, I just had a stroke of luck, if you see the discounts I had to give you may all wince, just a regular customer for 12 months on a maint plan.
> 
> As said even in recession if you put the leg work in there are rewards.


and your hard work and dedication is paying off, good stuff!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

if you don't detail his cars properly, he'll do this again, thats before his bouncers set on you 

good luck


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

fantastic news Steve :thumb:
very happy for you, hope you do get permission to do a few write ups, im guessing out of 14 cars there have to be some tasty choices.


slightly dissapointed with the attitude of some members on here recently, cant understand the behaviour towards others for no reason, why they feel that anyone would anyone feel the need to lie to people who they dont even know over the internet is beyond me.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats mate! Must be a great feeling to get something like taht on your books.

And Tim i you dont have something constructuve to say, say nothing at all. :thumb:


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Well done mate. I can see you getting reconmended to his mates after the first few, judging on the cars Ive seen you do.

Oh and Tim dont be an ****, even If this isnt true (high doubt it) then its giving other people the get up and go attitude to find new buisness in the current climate.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Only Adebayor would have such a rediculous amount of cars.
> 
> Or Rio "you got murked" Ferdinand.
> 
> Nice contract to get though, have fun. :thumb:


I still do not know who it is, they have a tradesman entrance and you get nowhere the house. Why they have managers I suppose.

I have a few other customers in Cheshire where I cannot take a camera either, a few solictors, accountants etc who do not want their cars or houses on a forum.

As they say we have the wonga and either work with us with our rules or walk.

I'd rather take the money and leave the camera at home.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Sounds like a good setup there fella  Have you had a peek at the motors yet? Anything to set the petrolheads amongst us on fire? Anything spectacular so to speak?

The company I work for has similar non disclosure clauses here there and everywhere, and chances are the club this guy plays for is one of my employers clients too  

Oh and if there is a 911 amongst the collection, beg and plead for pictures, especially if it is Guards Red


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Jaysus, that is crazy protection for a footballer, but I suppose with the most liverpool squad being burgled in the NW they can't take any chances.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Jaysus, that is crazy protection for a footballer, but I suppose with the most liverpool squad being burgled in the NW they can't take any chances.


It's those detailers, can't take em anywhere


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

My next door neighbour is a footy player (Scottish Premier League) and his security is his 3 year old daughter. Top guy and he loves his clean cars!

Brilliant news for you man, congratulations! Sounds like a great opportunity too. Footballers know other footballers who tend to have nice cars (except Stephen Ireland) and the chances of your name being passed on are high if you offer great service and discretion.

Well done that man!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Jaysus, that is crazy protection for a footballer, but I suppose with the most liverpool squad being burgled in the NW they can't take any chances.


Now I never mentioned a scouser but I know a good joke;

In 1066, William the Conquerer of England comes up to LIVERPOOL to conquer the Scousers.

He brings 4,000 men with him. As he nears Liverpool, there suddenly appears a solitary figure on the crest of the hill.

A short, stocky red haired hardcase in a shell suit.

'Come up here, ya French *******s, and I'll give ye the welly and a good hammerin'!'

William turns to his commander. 'Send 20 men to deal with that little Scouse upstart, he says.

The commander sends twenty of his best men over the hill to kill the Scouser.

Ten minutes later, at the crest of the hill, the little Scouser appears again.

'Ya French pillocks!' he yells.'Come on the rest of ye!! -Come on, I'll take ye all on!'

William is getting somewhat annoyed. He turns to his commander. 'Send 100 men to kill that little ****e!'

The commander sends 100 men Over the hill to do the job.

Ten minutes later, the little Scouser appears at the top of the hill once more, his hair all sticking up, his shirt a little bit torn.

'Ya French SCUM!' he yells. 'I'm just warming up!! -Come and get me, Ya French gob****es !!'

William losses his patience. 'Commander, take 400 men and personally wipe that little ******* off the face of the earth!' he yells.

The commander gulps, but leads four Hundred men on horseback over the crest of the hill.

Ten minutes later, the little Scouser is back.

His clothing is all torn, his face is covered in blood, Snot, and ale.

'Is that the best ye can do??? -You're all bloody WIMMIN!!! -Come on!! -Come and have a go, ya bunch of French Dickheads!!!' he yells.

William turns to his second in command. 'Take 1,000 men over that hill and don't come back till you've killed that little red haired Scouse *******!' he commands.

The second in command gathers the men and they ride off over the hill to their fate.

Ten minutes later, one of the French troops appears back at the top of the hill covered in blood, his clothes all torn off his back.

'Your Majesty!' he yells.

'Don't send anymore, It's a trap!!!

There's two of them!!!

AND THE MORAL OF THE STORY IS: DON'T MESS WITH SCOUSERS!

I'll get my coat............:buffer:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

excellent news steve well done mate. couldnt have happened to a more decent fella and best of luck with the new contract


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats superb mate. I have no doubt if he can afford 14 cars there will be some stunning cars. With reading your previous write ups i am sure he will be well chuffed with the end results.
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Massive congrats fella, this surely is what all you pro's aim towards

Are you allwed to say what car are in the collection or is that a no-no? I'm assuming some of the usual suspects will be there but anything that stands out?

Once again, massive congrats, bet your on top of the world right now!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

nice one steve realy maid up for you  , it has to be some one loacal gracing thease pastures likes of alderley edge as thats in your area and the streets are made from money there. either way atb mate off to place tracking devise on your than :lol:

tom

p.s 

kev your sig pic isnt showing?


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow that's great! Can you not mention what cars you will be working on?? I just want to know the brand and model, that's it!!!


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice one Steve :thumb:

Sure sounds like it will keep you busy! Can you say what wax this new customer wants on top of his cars?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm reckon Steven Gerrard???


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Now I never mentioned a scouser but I know a good joke;
> 
> In 1066, William the Conquerer of England comes up to LIVERPOOL to conquer the Scousers.
> 
> ...


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

good work mate, nice contract to get that one :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well done Steve:thumb: Great news.


----------



## Mad Stuntman (Oct 25, 2009)

Well done. Hope you do get permission to show some pics. Id love to see the collection and also the huge storage for them and the wash bay and detail area. Fair play to you. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Steve: Well done, mate :thumb: Chuffed for you, bud 

Tim: have a week off on me! No need for that at all!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:

And good for you for sticking with the handing cards out, I can see quite a few members now following your lead


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

well done mate :thumb:

can you name a couple of the cars


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds very intriguing.
I'm really surprised if he has that kind of security that you were simply able to walk up to his car and put a card under the wiper.

Did you mention he comes on here occasionally? Maybe if he saw one of your detailed posts he might like a write up to be included as long as the location / details were well hidden.

I'm sure I read Wayne Rooney had around a dozen cars!?!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

^^ yeah, but he can't read - suppose he could look at the brum brums though....

And well done for getting the contract, as mentioned it should lead to lots more work. :thumb:

p.s. before anyone starts, i'm not into football so say that with no bias


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> I'm reckon Steven Gerrard???


Who???


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Someone from Nantwich town, unibond premier league?


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> I'm reckon Steven Gerrard???


i dont think steven gerrard has 14 cars, i live "relitively" close and see him around my local town centre quite often and he is always in the same 3 cars! plus gerrard is the sort of guy that would speak to you himself not his manager!
well done to you, you must be really chuffed


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

p3asa said:


> Sounds very intriguing.
> I'm really surprised if he has that kind of security that you were simply able to walk up to his car and put a card under the wiper.
> 
> Did you mention he comes on here occasionally? Maybe if he saw one of your detailed posts he might like a write up to be included as long as the location / details were well hidden.
> ...


I'm sure he doesn't take his heavies to the supermarket - I wouldn't be surprised at all with that amount of bodyguards. A few footballers (albeit not as rich or in the same league as those in EPL) come into my work, obviously on their own. But I very much doubt I'd be able to walk into their garden without some guy grabbing me so you never know, with the level of paparazzi around their house that level of security wouldn't surprise me.

However, Mirror Finish this is great news for you and I'm really glad to see your business thriving - I like success stories. Let us know how you get on as much as you can obviously without breeching your contract.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats Mate:thumb:
Is that you sticking flyers under the wipers at the Trafford centre then
You see loads of footy players there


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice one mate. You're in the right location to pick up some very wealthy clients tbh! Footy players being one of them. Hope you are allowed to post something at some point - as already said, some of those cars have got to be pretty special!!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> i dont think steven gerrard has 14 cars, i live "relitively" close and see him around my local town centre quite often and he is always in the same 3 cars! plus gerrard is the sort of guy that would speak to you himself not his manager!
> well done to you, you must be really chuffed


Just having a wild guess, no his RR's have been up at Overfinch having bits done so new he had a thing for cars.


----------

